# Burning in the Bull



## Crazy88 (Mar 6, 2020)

Gonna let it go at 400 for an hour, then it's on to a pork butt: )


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 6, 2020)

Good pellets, and a fine machine. Post up your cooks.


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 6, 2020)

_Thank you, doing some pepper ranch bacon now, then a pork butt._


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 6, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> _Thank you, doing some pepper ranch bacon now, then a pork butt._


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 6, 2020)

Crispy bacon for salad topping done. On to the pork butt.


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 6, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> Crispy bacon for salad topping done. On to the pork butt.


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 6, 2020)

8 lb pork butt ready to go.  Waiting for the cooker to cool down, the gonna wrap the grease deflector with aluminum foil, bring it up to 225 then smoke it over night.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm interested to hear what you think about the Bull over a the next years. Someday I'll have to retire my old girl.


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 6, 2020)

First real cook on the bull. Putting my 8lb pork butt to sleep for the night..


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 7, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> First real cook on the bull. Putting my 8lb pork butt to sleep for the night..


My ghetto spritzer, filled with 1/3 cider vinegar, 1/3 cold pressed apple juice. It gets the job done.


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 7, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> My ghetto spritzer, filled with 1/3 cider vinegar, 1/3 cold pressed apple juice. It gets the job done.


9 1/2 hrs in.


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 7, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> My ghetto spritzer, filled with 1/3 cider vinegar, 1/3 cold pressed apple juice. It gets the job done.


Forgot to mention an important detail, I poke a few holes in the lid of the water bottle which turns it in to my ghetto spritzer.


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 7, 2020)

olecrosseyes said:


> I'm interested to hear what you think about the Bull over a the next years. Someday I'll have to retire my old girl.


So far so good, temp has only veried by 1 degree that I have seen. Very little ash compared to my traeger.


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 7, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> Gonna let it go at 400 for an hour, then it's on to a pork butt: )


Finished product


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 7, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> Gonna let it go at 400 for an hour, then it's on to a pork butt: )


Gonna get some big beef plate ribs going.


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 7, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> Gonna let it go at 400 for an hour, then it's on to a pork butt: )


All seasoned up. Ready for smoke..


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 7, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> All seasoned up. Ready for smoke..


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 7, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> Gonna let it go at 400 for an hour, then it's on to a pork butt: )


Beef ribs are done


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 8, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> Beef ribs are done


Yes they are and they look great! YUM!!


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 8, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> Gonna let it go at 400 for an hour, then it's on to a pork butt: )


Well after running the rt700 for almost 36 hrs straight, and burning up just under 40lbs of cookinpellets, this is my clean up. On a side note the cooker ran perfect, I absolutely love this unit.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 8, 2020)

You have had a weekend full of deliciousness. It certainly seems like you have found a winner. Congrats on the new baby.
G


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 8, 2020)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> You have had a weekend full of deliciousness. It certainly seems like you have found a winner. Congrats on the new baby.
> G


Thank you, it was a fun weekend of smoking. I do believe you are correct, the cooker never missed a beat and very little ash to clean up considering the amount of pellets I put through it.


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 8, 2020)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> You have had a weekend full of deliciousness. It certainly seems like you have found a winner. Congrats on the new baby.
> G


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 8, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> Well after running the rt700 for almost 36 hrs straight, and burning up just under 40lbs of cookinpellets, this is my clean up. On a side note the cooker ran perfect, I absolutely love this unit.


Never been around a pellet cooker, BUT,,,,
In the pics, have you already vacuumed up and cleaned the bottom? I got to believe so. Do you have pics of the before cleanup??


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 9, 2020)

olecrosseyes said:


> Never been around a pellet cooker, BUT,,,,
> In the pics, have you already vacuumed up and cleaned the bottom? I got to believe so. Do you have pics of the before cleanup??


No sir, the three pics I put up show it untouched for the first two, then cleaned for the last one. I honestly could not believe how clean it ran.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 9, 2020)

Well like I said, "Never been around a pellet cooker, BUT,,,, "
That looks rather impressive! It also proves that using a foil sheet really aids in preventing a much larger mess too after all the meat.


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 9, 2020)

olecrosseyes said:


> Well like I said, "Never been around a pellet cooker, BUT,,,, "
> That looks rather impressive! It also proves that using a foil sheet really aids in preventing a much larger mess too after all the meat.


Totally agree.


----------

